# Trying to find headlight part number of 31AH5DTQ793



## mgh6x37 (Sep 10, 2019)

I am trying to find the headlight assembly of the model 31AH5DTQ793. I see it is just something that slides into front of the snowblower and connects to the yellow/black connector on the side next to the starter. I am trying to find this part so I can add it to my snowblower which is the same as this model but without the light. It has the power connector and a spot that you attach the light, currently filled with a blank plastic cover. I have spent the last hour trying to find this and cannot get anywhere on sites like searspartsdirect which I've always found everything on. 


Thanks for the help,

Ben


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF, Ben. Your machine was made by MTD for Sears. Here is a link to Jack's web site showing the parts you need, #1 and #4 ? You could call them to check availability.


https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j.../cmxgbam1054546-31ah5dtq793-2018/handle-panel


----------

